# Food items you should always make, not buy



## Rangen (Dec 23, 2021)

I know one answer to this, at least: peanut butter.

Buy raw blanched peanuts, roast them in the oven at 320 degrees, put them in the food processor, process them until they form a ball (about 5 minutes), then keep going until the ball gives up, becomes not a ball, just a sort of liquidy suspension around the sides (another 5 minutes). Then add salt and blend. Best peanut butter I've ever had. If you like it crunchy, first step, pulse the peanuts until they become crunchy bits, reserve them, and continue. Then blend them in.

Another probable answer: bacon. I've not quite perfected my recipe, though. I'm not even sure that the juniper berries should be a part of it. So it's better than anything I can buy at the store, but not better than the stuff I mailorder from Heritage Pork. Still, I think it belongs on the list. Slicing it properly could be a good excuse to buy a big suji or Gyuto.

I'm pretty sure mayonnaise belongs on this list, but (hangs head) I've never made it. Except that one time I made it with EVOO and it came out vivid green and too intense to eat.


----------



## btbyrd (Dec 23, 2021)

Homemade mayo isn’t really the same product as commercial mayo. They both have their place.

I buy my bacon from bacon producers. The breed is less important than the processing. Heritage pork is great and all, but I put more stock in the curing and smoking than I do in genetics. I’ve had so much mediocre bacon from farmers’ markets and mail order purveyors of pastured pork. They might make good raw product, but making bacon is an art… and if that’s not what the farmer is into, everyone would be better off of those bellies got sold to to a proper producer. Nothing makes me sadder than bad bacon. Industrial producers and their slicing robots are also better at cutting bacon than we’ll ever be, regardless of what knives we have.


----------



## pgugger (Dec 23, 2021)

Stock/broth


----------



## parbaked (Dec 23, 2021)

Salad dressing…


----------



## Michi (Dec 23, 2021)

Hummus would be high on the list. Both because it's very easy and quick to make, and because I have never managed to buy something in a store that's even vaguely as good.

Agree with the stock/broth recommendation. That does pay big dividends.

For the more ambitious, I would add sourdough bread. There is a bit of a learning curve, but I managed to out-bake pretty much any baker in Brisbane after the first ten tries or so.

And, if you don't mind the effort (and getting some equipment), sausages are a must. Same as with bread: you'll easily make sausages that are way better than anything that can be bought. Careful though: it can be addictive. Before you know it, you'll be into making your own bacon, hams, and all sorts of charcuterie


----------



## ian (Dec 23, 2021)

Sauerkraut. Hot sauce. Idk, many things that are fermented. 

Orange juice.

Sourdough, unless you live near a really good baker.

Guacamole. Basically any salsa.


----------



## esoo (Dec 23, 2021)

Chocolate chip cookies. 

The Toll House recipe is dead simple and even easier if you make the sheet pan version. Butter fridge hard? Just melt it totally. Sub half while wheat flour to add nuttiness if you're not adding nuts.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 24, 2021)

Pesto


----------



## GoodMagic (Dec 24, 2021)

Salad dressing
croutons
spice blends


----------



## Sb1994 (Dec 24, 2021)

Croutons for sure
Rice


----------



## Greasylake (Dec 24, 2021)

Salsa for sure


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 24, 2021)

Pasta


----------



## Justinv (Dec 24, 2021)

salad dressing, pie crust


----------



## spaceconvoy (Dec 24, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Pasta


As an Italian American I wholeheartedly disagree. Not worth the effort at all, except for certain dishes where you need a softer texture, like ravioli or lasagna. For a regular pasta dish with sauce, homemade pasta is worse. It'll never get as perfectly al dente as boxed pasta. Even if you're a total psycho and make it weeks in advance, it's still not dense enough. And you're telling me you can really notice that homemade fresh flour taste? F outta here


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 24, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> As an Italian American I wholeheartedly disagree. Not worth the effort at all, except for certain dishes where you need a softer texture, like ravioli or lasagna. For a regular pasta dish with sauce, homemade pasta is worse. It'll never get as perfectly al dente as boxed pasta. Even if you're a total psycho and make it weeks in advance, it's still not dense enough. And you're telling me you can really notice that homemade fresh flour taste? F outta here


Experiment more? 

P.S. Chestnut pasta is delicious


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 24, 2021)

BBQ sauce
BBQ Rub
Spaghetti Sauce
Any kind of Stock.
Any kind of soup.
Coleslaw


----------



## MarcelNL (Dec 24, 2021)

let the home made pasta dry a bit, experiment with the ratio/type of flour (rimaccinata is favorite), eggs or not, etc
I'm a big fan of high grade ready made pasta, La Vialla makes some of the best I ever had, but making pasta at home is special too and I can for sure taste the difference.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 24, 2021)

Aioli, potato salad , coleslaw , stocks and broths


----------



## sumis (Dec 24, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> As an Italian American I wholeheartedly disagree. Not worth the effort at all, except for certain dishes where you need a softer texture, like ravioli or lasagna. For a regular pasta dish with sauce, homemade pasta is worse. It'll never get as perfectly al dente as boxed pasta. Even if you're a total psycho and make it weeks in advance, it's still not dense enough. And you're telling me you can really notice that homemade fresh flour taste? F outta here



i’m neither italian nor an expert, but an avid pasta maker.

dried and fresh pasta, and egg vs water, are certainly not interchangeable.

i don’t care about right or wrong or whatever traditions, but sure, i’d definitely use dried pasta for let’s say a carbonara. but if i’d make any kind of filled pasta, what’s the better alternative to make your own dough?

different thickness, ratios and drying times changes everything. and if you like or need different stuff, it’s obviously not a problem to change parameters. i have no problem making fresh pasta noodles that are ’chewy’ and perfect for some dishes i like to make. and the reward is bigger than the effort for sure. but i wouldn’t bother to make fresh spaghetti … there’s a lot of great readymade dried pasta out there. 

.


----------



## MarcelNL (Dec 24, 2021)

Arancini


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 24, 2021)

Pesto!
Dried animals!
Everything with herring!


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 24, 2021)

Salsa. Fresh is always best.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 24, 2021)

.


----------



## tostadas (Dec 24, 2021)

Ground meat. Big difference when you can select your own quality cuts and fat content rather than roll the dice with the mystery meat packages from the supermarket.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Dec 24, 2021)

Homemade bacon. I buy 2-3 pork bellies at a time and wet cure. 

Stock. Commercially made stick is so weak snd flavorless.

BBQ sauce and hot sauce.


----------



## chefwp (Dec 24, 2021)

I hear y'all, but I'm troubled by the word 'always.' I mean I'm very proud of my home made salsas and my Korean BBQ sauce, but I am not beneath buying bottles or jars of either if convenience demands it. It might not be as good, but it is certainly not bad, my day job can be demanding, and I'm not gonna say "well I would have made tacos for dinner, but didn't have time to make salsa..." Full confession: I haven't made mayonnaise in over a decade. I also don't make fresh pasta anymore, I just don't think the final product is that much better than dry. I will say this, I have never bought prepared guacamole, and it is something I make almost weekly. I don't buy salad dressings either, although my wife does sneak them into her shopping sometimes. That reminds me, I need to whip up a batch of honey dijon balsamic dressing, see ya.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 24, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Pasta


I don't necessarily make fresh pasta every time I eat pasta. But if I have the time for it and it makes sense, then why not. Can also make extra and dry it out.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 24, 2021)

Hot sauce and salsa are different to me. I buy a lot of hot sauces like Tabasco hot sauce and others. I buy very little salsa, only if I am forced to.


----------



## CA_cook (Dec 27, 2021)

Stock, stock, stock...


----------



## Rangen (Dec 27, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> Stock, stock, stock...



Oh, of course. Like ground meat, it's something I take for granted. Freezer supply runs out, time to make more stock. It is such a great enhancer for so many dishes.

My cooking focus is Chinese, so my stock is mostly chicken, some pork, and a bit of country ham, soaked in salt water to draw off the stronger flavors, and make it more like the traditional Yunnan ham. Plus a bit of scallion and ginger.

But in a certain sense, except for beef or fish stock, stock is stock. The effect of my stock, in most dishes, is very much like veal stock or pure chicken stock would be, plus some nuances.

When I'm sick, I take canned soup and add some stock. It's surprisingly good, that way.


----------



## scrappy (Mar 8, 2022)

Curry powder. Roasting and grinding whole spices tastes so much better.


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 12, 2022)

It really makes a world of difference, I never really believed it until I started cooking Indian food using a 'high end' cookbook


----------



## Rangen (Mar 12, 2022)

Same definitely applies to roasting Sichuan peppercorns before using or grinding. The difference is massive.


----------



## Dan- (Mar 14, 2022)

Pancetta. Salt pork. Cheaper and tastes better than anything you'll buy.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 14, 2022)

marinara sauce.


----------



## PNWanderlust (Mar 29, 2022)

Pickles (and pickled onions) - I always have jars of both on deck
Stocks (definitely agree, store bought sucks)
Salsa (super easy to make, and is amazing)
Any seasonings - I never have pre-mixed seasonings, and you can figure out what you like and remake it all the time, and it lasts forever.
Ground beef (I mix usually do a mix of chuck/brisket/sirloin or ribeye)
Any tomato based sauce, I can ~100 lbs of tomatoes every year though, so I always have fresh tomato flavor all year


----------



## PNWanderlust (Mar 29, 2022)

I guess I should also add tortillas to the list too. Easy to make, and much better fresh.


----------



## PNWanderlust (Mar 30, 2022)

scrappy said:


> Curry powder. Roasting and grinding whole spices tastes so much better.
> 
> View attachment 169117



Now I'm going to have to go make some curry, cause this looks bomb! Smells like heaven...


----------



## Ggmerino (Mar 30, 2022)

Gravlax (super easy), empanadas, head cheese.


----------



## Terryy (Apr 22, 2022)

I found a way how to make easy thing to add in food, which you can keep for 1-2 months and make yourself. You just need some butter and your favorite herbs - I put parsley, dill, basil and selery (sometimes). Butter should be soft. Just mix it with the herbs, roll in the food foil and freeze. Every time you cook a new dish, take your butter roll, cut some and put in your hot food. The taste is really nice!
You need to do it just one time and use for a month or two. Enjoy


----------



## Naftoor (Apr 22, 2022)

Kimchi! Cheaper than buying it at most grocery stores (Asian store may beat it out though). You can tweak the flavor/ingredients to your own taste. Plus when you have way more then you can eat you can dehydrate it to make a killer chicken wing rub =D


----------

